# Master Angler Splake



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Great Catch! Thanks for the post.


----------



## rattletot (Feb 19, 2009)

we used to fish for them through the ice on Wallon Lake.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice splake ! Whats the easiest way to tell the difference between lake trout and splake? they look the same to me. I see it has both fins, thought they clipped all the hybrids on one side? thanks.


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Lake Trout









Splake









This picture isn't as close up but it doesn't have as much flash off the fish as the closer one I have of it. Notice the color, fins on a spake are much darker and almost red in coloring, w/ white tips, like a brook trout. Spots are a little different too.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I've never caught a splake, but the lakers we get in caseville, have the redder fins with white? Maybe the spots are more pronounced and bigger? Not the clearest pic with cellphone.


----------



## rick1iam (Apr 30, 2009)

Ditto on the fins, spots and locations. One outing up the mouth of the Menominee we caught four 28" and up from shore on yarn. Also same size walleyes and other species all on yarn. They all were there to eat eggs. What a blast!

In Oct. & Nov. we get em from shore in planted lakes on minnows. Not this big but good eaters:corkysm55.


----------

